# Does temperature affect your anxiety?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Does temperature affect your anxiety?


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Makes no difference.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's a little worse cold for me. I think it's cuz I'm highly sensitive.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

no


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Temperature, no. But humidity does. I hate humidity.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Cold weather makes me very anxious and cranky. It's like meteorological claustrophobia.

It also affects my ability to watch meteor showers naked, which I like.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i tend to get more anxious when i'm warm or hot.


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

I am one of those people who have a hard time relaxing my body once I start shaking. So if it is cold out, or I feel chilled and start shaking I look like i'm having a seizure for at least 5 mins. Oh and the teeth chattering!...almost worse than having hiccups...almost.
So the fact that i have to focus so hard just to control my body makes me more anxious--not the actual cold i guess.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think so...
Maybe indirectly, but not directly.

Cold weather makes me sleepy and cranky.
Hot weather(if I can't cool off) might give me a headache or aggravate my gut... which could make me more anxious.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think it does.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I am a lot more anxious in the summer months.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> I don't think so...
> Maybe indirectly, but not directly.


 :ditto I'm less able to handle stressful situations if I'm physically uncomfortable and cold, damp weather aggravates my arthritis hugely but I really haven't noticed that I get any more anxious strictly due to temperature.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not really.

But I do find by the end of winter I am very anxious for the weather to warm up so I can get out and do outdoors things again (not a winter sports person). But conversely, by the end of summer, I am sick to death of the heat. But I think that is all normal.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I voted no but probably the warmer temperatures worsen it a tad. I think it's probably a fact that the human brain doesn't function as well when it's hot. Some doctor or other was in the news recently with his theory that yawning was the body's way of cooling off the brain. I don't know if that's true but it seems likely the brain doesn't like to be too hot.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i get really anxious when i have to walk on the damned ice covered sidewalks that the philistine lazies make no effort to clear off.

us southerners dont walk on ice very well.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

justlistening said:


> Worse when it's hot.
> Neighbours are always gathering on the street in the summer, and I feel much more comfortable walking around with my hands in a jacked. Yes, I'm even self-conscious about my armswing!


Sameeee


----------



## xeon (Oct 10, 2013)

When I'm in a cold temperature (outside or inside), I get much more anxious. My muscles are more tense due to my body trying to warm itself I suppose.

I suppose this can be related to something I read about "isolation tanks" and how when your body can totally relax when you're floating in the warmth. Your blood vessels dilate, lowering blood pressure and heart rate, and you become into a deeply relaxed state.

I get much more relaxed when I'm warm. It's like it allows all of my bodily processes to function and I don't feel tense anymore because of it.


----------



## IndieVisible (Aug 28, 2013)

There was one option missing,

Either extreme effects my anxiety. Too hot or too cold.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yes, spring used to make me more anxious, but now i feel fall makes me feel worse


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I get more anxious when cold.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I hate when it's hot. 

I'm prett chubby so I avoid wearing t-shirts as best as I can because then everyone would see how fat I really am. But it's difficult when it's summer and like 30 °C (85 °F) outside :/ Makes me really insecure and I completely avoid leaving the house


----------



## HD43D (Oct 10, 2013)

It certianly does make my anxiety worse when its hot in a store or what have you. Yes, indeed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No but sun exposure and how grey the sky is does (grey is bad, also makes me feel kind of depressed, and it's grey here most of the time yaaay not.) I also experience less anxiety at night, on the whole. I assume it's because it seems like people can't see you as well. I have less anxiety in dark rooms. I also have less anxiety when I'm tired.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hot weather makes my anxiety and depression worse. I feel so much better when it's cold and rainy.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I think heat makes me more anxious. It flushes my face, I think. I like the cold and rainy. I sorta wish I lived in England.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes,much more relaxed when it's hot out


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. Maybe. Winter is depressing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No, but it affects my mood otherwise.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes. Being too cold and too hot make me more anxious, too hot is worse though. 

Being hot makes me panic usually because of what I'm wearing.. 'Are my shorts too short or too long? What if nobody else is hot? People can see my feet'. Idk, it's ridiculous really. 

Being cold makes me anxious because when I'm cold I keep my arms crossed which probably makes me look like I don't want people near me and makes me look miserable. Also, I shiver easily and for some dumb reason shivering makes me feel more anxious.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I get extra twitchy when it's cold.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm more anxious when it's hot cause I can't wear hoodies. : x


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No, why would it?


----------

